# Notebook Tastatur geht nicht mehr nach Aufschrauben.



## NeymarTorres (29. März 2016)

Hallo langsam denke ich echt das HP Pro Book 4520s ist verflucht. Erst wird es EXTREM Warm dann mach ich eine neue Leitpaste drauf und die Temperaturen sind im grünen Bereich, und jetzt nach dem Zusammen Schrauben geht die *P, ä, ö, und ü* Taste nicht mehr alle andren gehen. 

Ich hab einige Tasten der Tastatur gelupft und mit dem Mund reingeblasen in der Hoffnung das es dann wieder geht. (was schonmal funktionierte). 

Doch es geht einfach nicht. 

Egal wie oft ich die Tastatur wieder reinschiebe und Festschraube immer die P,ä,ö, und ü taste reagieren nicht. 

Was ist das?

Und Plötzlich tauchte im Laptop eine *Büroklammer* auf  wovon ist die nun Abgefallen? 

Ich bin langsam echt am Durchdrehen, ich habe nichts gemacht auser die *Wärmeleitpaste* erneuert und alles wieder zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Kontakte versehentlich verbogen oder beschädigt?
Weil die Tasten die nicht funktionieren liegen ja alle nebeneinander.


----------



## Computer_Freak (29. März 2016)

Hallo 

Tastaturen sind meist mit Flachbandkabel (flachbandkabel - Google-Suche) angeschlossen.
Die lösen sich schon bei leichtem Zug oder sitzen dann nicht mehr ganz gerade, was zu dir passen würde weil nur einige Tasten nicht funktionieren.

Also nochmal aufmachen und alles kontrolieren.


----------



## NeymarTorres (29. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Kontakte versehentlich verbogen oder beschädigt?
> Weil die Tasten die nicht funktionieren liegen ja alle nebeneinander.



Puh nicht das ich wüsste  Das Problem hatte ich schon beim ersten mal nachdem ich zuviel von der Leitpaste auf den CPU auftrug und wieder zusammen schraubte ging auch die *P Taste und ä Taste nicht * dann habe ich mit einem Schraubenzieher leicht angelupft das Gerippe und rein gepustet und dann wieder eingebaut dann ging es auf einmal  Doch da ich die Paste (wegen Zuviel Aufgetragen) erneuern musste hab ich Ihn wieder aufgeschraubt und jetzt merkte ich das P nicht geht genauso wie 0, F5, ä, ö, ü  Alle andren gehen. 

Hab auch die P Taste mal weg gemacht und rein gepupstet war aber kaum Staub drunter. 

Das Breitbandkabel der Tastatur hat ein Paar Knicke hab ich gesehen aber ansonsten ist es Intakt und hat keine Risse etc. Habs auch schon paar mal wieder in den Sockel eingesteckt ohne Erfolg.



Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Tastaturen sind meist mit Flachbandkabel (flachbandkabel - Google-Suche) angeschlossen.
> Die lösen sich schon bei leichtem Zug oder sitzen dann nicht mehr ganz gerade, was zu dir passen würde weil nur einige Tasten nicht funktionieren.
> ...



Mhm ich habs in den Sockel richtig rein gemacht, kanns nochmals raus und rein machen glaub aber nicht das das was bringt  

Siehe andren Post oben. Danke.

Ok. Gerade nochmals den Laptop geöffnet und das Kabel fein säuberlich neu eingesteckt und vorher den Schlitz wo es reinkommt ausgepustet und gekuckt ob am Kabel Dreck etc dran ist. Alles ohne Erfolg weiter die *P, ä,ü,ö, und F5 sowie 0 Taste* gehen nicht. 

Komisch nur das es beim ersten mal Laptop aufschrauben auch so war und dann ich die Tastatur ausschüttelte und pustete mit dem Mund und es dann ging, jetzt hab ich es 20 mal wiederholt und die Tastatur geht immer noch nicht richtig. Warum ging es dann beim ersten mal wieder und jetzt nicht?


----------



## Edubet (29. März 2016)

Diese hauchdünne Art von Flachbandkabel/Leiterbahn sollte lieber nie knicke haben.
Vll. war nach dem ersten öffnen das Kabel nur halb def. und nun ganz def (Leiterbahn gebrochen)?

1. Tastatur lösen und wenn möglich so Anschließen das du an das Kabel kommst um dieses zu bewegen.  Geht es jetzt wieder haste evtl. ein Kabelbruch und kannst dir relativ sicher sein. Könnte aber auch am Stecker selbst liegen...

Gehts nicht?
2. andere Tastatur probieren... was wohl weniger einfach wird.


----------



## NeymarTorres (31. März 2016)

Edubet schrieb:


> Diese hauchdünne Art von Flachbandkabel/Leiterbahn sollte lieber nie knicke haben.
> Vll. war nach dem ersten öffnen das Kabel nur halb def. und nun ganz def (Leiterbahn gebrochen)?
> 
> 1. Tastatur lösen und wenn möglich so Anschließen das du an das Kabel kommst um dieses zu bewegen.  Geht es jetzt wieder haste evtl. ein Kabelbruch und kannst dir relativ sicher sein. Könnte aber auch am Stecker selbst liegen...
> ...



Hab mir jetzt übers Internet eine neue Bestellt, meine Frau meinte soeben das Sie angekommen ist werde es heute Morgen mal Probieren  Hoffe nur das es die Tastatur ist und NICHT der Steckplatz am Mainboard  

Also Alle Tasten gehen außer 0, ä,ö,ü,p und F5 der Rest geht  

Das war beim ersten mal ausbauen auch schon so, doch dann schraubte ich auf und steckte Sie wieder ein und es ging , nun das selbe wieder doch nun geht Sie gar nicht mehr. 

Ja das Breitbandkabel hat ein Paar Knicke, aber keine Brüche ich sehe zumindest keine Risse nur Falten (Knicke) ein Paar Einzelne.

Habe nun das *blaue* am Breitbandkabel* was ins Motherboard kommt mit 70% Isopropil Alkohl gereinigt 90% und 99% hatten wir leider nicht da, gebracht hat es aber nichts, auch Auspusten mit einem Druckluft Gerät der Tastatur brachte nichts außer das die 0 nun abgefallen ist und gar nicht mehr drauf geklippt werden kann.

Hoffe echt das die neue Tastatur dieses Problem löst.

Aber der Anschluß am Motherboard kann es ja nicht sein oder?

Ich wollte ein Youtube Tutorial machen wie man an dem HP 4520s die Leitpaste auf CPU und GPU Neu Aufträgt und hab dazu die Tastatur (die zuvor funktionierte) nicht ausgesteckt *Nur vorsichtig auf die Seite gelegt* man kommt auch ohne Ausstecken an CPU und GPU ran, also kanns ja eig nur das Kabel sein oder? Weil hab Sie nicht ausgeteckt doch nach erneutem Zusammenschrauben ging sie nicht mehr.

Dann habe ich sie ausgesteckt den Steckplatz ausgepustet, hab das Kabel mit nem Lappen gesäubert, doch alles ohne Erfolg, alle Tasten auser die oben genannten gehen.


----------



## NeymarTorres (31. März 2016)

Nochmals grob Zusammen gefasst. Tastatur ging 1A. Ich schraubte Laptop auf um *Leitpaste zu erneuern* da Temperaturen im Idle bei 60 Grad ca waren bei Stream Filmen schauen 70-75 Grad.

Laptop wieder zusammen gesetzt, (Tastatur dabei nicht ausgesteckt) Taste P und paar andre gingen nicht. Laptop aufgeschraubt, Tastatur aus dem Sockel gezogen, geschüttelt, ausgepustet wieder eingesetzt. Tastatur ging.

Dann merkte ich das ich zuviel Paste aufgetragen hatte (CPU Temp noch zu hoch), also aufgeschraubt, Tastatur ausgesteckt und neu aufgetragen, danach Tastatur wieder rein. Tasten *P* und andre gingen nicht. 

Tastatur wieder aus, Augeschüttelt ausgepupstet, doch trotz 20 maligem Wiederholen 5-6 Tasten gingen weiterhin nicht. 

Kabel hat ein Paar Knicke aber keine Risse. Kann mir das verhalten nicht erklären.

Zum Test ne *Ubuntu* cd eingeworfen und *Bios einstellungen* In Bios Rückgängig gemacht um Fehler des Systems Auszuschließen, doch auch bei Ubuntu gehen diese Tasten über CD nicht.


----------



## NeymarTorres (31. März 2016)

So  Wollte nun Bescheid geben  Alles funktioniert wieder, trotz reinigen mit 70% Alkohol konnte ich die Tastatur nicht wiederbeleben, einige Tasten gingen einfach nicht mehr so z.b P,ä,ö usw  alle andren Funktionierten. 

Hab dann mir aus dem Netz für 34 Euro eine andren Tastatur bestellt und diese geht nun ohne Probleme. 

Was war nun das Problem?  Warum hat die Tastatur gesponnen das nur bestimmte Tasten nicht mehr gingen?  

Danke für eure Tipps und Ratschläge im Forum.


----------



## Frankie2510 (31. März 2016)

Wie einer der anderen schon geschrieben hat lag vermutlich ein Kabelbruch vor. Aber genau kann man das natürlich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

Freut mich dass jetzt wieder alles funktioniert.


----------



## NeymarTorres (4. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Freut mich dass jetzt wieder alles funktioniert.



Danke  Hoffe nur die Neue Tastatur hebt jetzt einige Zeit


----------



## NeymarTorres (4. April 2016)

Frankie2510 schrieb:


> Wie einer der anderen schon geschrieben hat lag vermutlich ein Kabelbruch vor. Aber genau kann man das natürlich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.



Ich sah aber nirgends einen Kabel riss etc


----------

